
JavaScript is Not a Joke - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/javascript-is-not-a-joke/
======
jcelerier
> But they are very easy to create and there is true value in developers’
> productivity.

What makes you think that there aren't environments where it's even easier to
create stuff in ? Your stopwatch app is 192 lines of code. Here's an
equivalent QML app that fits in less than 100:
[https://paste.ofcode.org/ZWxapD4sWP7Q3SBDu6FXBW](https://paste.ofcode.org/ZWxapD4sWP7Q3SBDu6FXBW)
in a single, simpler file.

------
seabird
"JavaScript is not a joke" says the author, while he abuses all of the worst
aspects of the language and its tooling.

